# Enlisted



## Spectre6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yesterday I enlisted in the US Army. My contract is 11b + option 40.

I was inspired by many members of this forum, so thank you all!


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats!

Good luck. The easiest part is over.

Win, lose, or draw....let us know how things go.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 5, 2008)

congratulations! stay healthy, stay fit!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 5, 2008)

congrats, have fun


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 5, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> congrats, have fun




I'll translate that post..


Enjoy getting kicked out of your bed at 5am to run 5k in all weather followed by long route marches with the weight of a small child on your back.

Being constantly cold, wet and miserable, eating MRE's humping more weight woken up even earlier and generally being miserable


Just Kidding!!

Congratulations and well done!;)


----------



## Muppet (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats. Now go do P.T. Awww, you are going to get SMOKED!!!!!!!!! Good luck and make us proud. Concentrate on your 25-meter target (basic) then look forward to as the Rangers on here call it, the SUCK? I never heard that when I was in. Is that term fairly new?

F.M.


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 5, 2008)

Best wishes with your goal of becoming one of the best! Keep us up to date on your progress as you are able to...


----------



## Ravage (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats ! Listen to the men and women over here, they give very good advice.

Good luck in basic.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck and pay attention to Viper's sig line


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 5, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> ... the SUCK? I never heard that when I was in. Is that term fairly new?...



I remember hearing that back in the 80's... maybe you've got a rampant case of CRS going, there doc!

Spectre6, thank you for your willingness to serve.  Stay safe, train hard and hopefully you'll join the ranks of those who serve our great nation in the most difficult of roles.

LL


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for signing the dotted line and committing up to your service and your life for our country. 

Congratulations and good luck with OSUT and RIP. 

I'm sure you'll Cole Range.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 5, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'm sure you'll Cole Range.


 

yeah, you'll cole range alright


----------



## Muppet (Dec 5, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> I remember hearing that back in the 80's... maybe you've got a rampant case of CRS going, there doc!
> 
> Spectre6, thank you for your willingness to serve.  Stay safe, train hard and hopefully you'll join the ranks of those who serve our great nation in the most difficult of roles.
> 
> LL



Yea, I know. I was not a Ranger but I knew alot of tabbed Rangers. Maybe I just was not listening.:doh:

F.M.


----------



## Spectre6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the support! I will make sure to keep you guys in the loop, especially when I get to RIP.

Whats cole range?


----------



## pardus (Dec 5, 2008)

Only a fool would enlist now! :cool:

Congrats! ;)


----------



## dusty (Dec 5, 2008)

You should be proud.  God bless.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 5, 2008)

Spectre6 said:


> Whats cole range?


 
A lovely place where children dance in the meadow and drink from chocolate streams with gum drop smiles.


----------



## Spectre6 (Dec 5, 2008)

uh oh...


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 5, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> A lovely place where children dance in the meadow and drink from chocolate streams with gum drop smiles.


 

ROTFFLMFAO!!!!


So that would be RIP uh!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck, killer.  Do yourself proud and the rest of us will fall in line...


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 5, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> A lovely place where children dance in the meadow and drink from chocolate streams with gum drop smiles.



uhhh... Iraq?:uhh: 

LMAO

Spectre6: good luck!


----------



## Invictus (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank You.

Best wishes with your ambitions.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for choosing to serve our country! I wish you the best with your endeavors!


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for stepping up, Spectre6.  :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 5, 2008)

Totentanz said:


> uhhh... Iraq?:uhh:
> 
> LMAO


 

lol


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 5, 2008)

Keep us informed...Should have joined the Air Force


----------



## 0699 (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations.

Do well; keep your mouth shut & your eyes & ears open.


----------



## Mailce45 (Dec 6, 2008)

Spectre6 said:


> Yesterday I enlisted in the US Army. My contract is 11b + option 40.
> 
> I was inspired by many members of this forum, so thank you all!



Best of luck, hope you make it


----------



## Muppet (Dec 7, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> A lovely place where children dance in the meadow and drink from chocolate streams with gum drop smiles.



F**king priceless. I could not stop laughing for an hour.

F.M.


----------



## Spectre6 (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW 

3 pages of support.. I cant tell you guys how much this means to me.

I left a good paying job, forced my girlfriend to move, basically left my way of life behind for this. So it really means alot to hear people telling me I made the right decision.

Ill do my best to make you all proud.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 7, 2008)

You sound like you have the right motivation.  When I left for the Marines, my buddy (a scout-sniper) told me, "There are two ways to leave the depot - either marching off with your company or hanging your head in shame."  It made for an easy decision whenever I thought things were "tough".  Good luck and thank you for stepping up.


----------

